# ID Requirements for PRP holders



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi all, received my PRP and want to now apply for my ID and wanted to know if it is really really necessary to state that I am married in the application form at home affairs. I am legally married and have 2 kids but if I don't have to declare that, I don't want to due to the delays i hear from married applicants. People with facts only please respond.

Thanks much.


----------

